

Thanks Microsoft for the great WP7 Marketplace - rabahs
http://rabah.posterous.com/thanks-microsoft-for-the-great-wp7-marketplac

======
rabahs
Anyone with different experience with WP7? Something has to be wrong.

~~~
rkwz
Hi! I played this game on my iPod touch when it first launched. I got my WP7
last month and I search for good games to try out very frequently. And I've
never come across this game while casually browsing the marketplace. Maybe
this is a problem of discoverablity?

Is it possible for you to allocate time to market it better? Sad to see a well
made game getting lost in the marketplace.

